# Employee...



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I recently hired a guy to be my helper. 

He shows up on time. He works hard.

However, he is older than me. He will not do as I say, he always argues. 

For example: (one of at least a dozen of these scenarios) We are doing prep work in a kitchen job. I am observing him patching the wall (this is the first time I have seen his patching "skills"). 

He is putting the mud on super thick, and I say something like "You are putting that on too thick, do thin coats. You will probably have to do at least 2 coats."

He says something like "I do it this way because now all I have to do is sand, and it's done, while you will have to do 2 or 3 coats. This is faster."

"O-K" I say. I decided to just trust him and see if it turns out. 

He tells me when the walls are prepped and ready, and we prime. I looked at the wall, but it was hard to see the texture until we primed it.

Next day, after the primer is dry, it looks like a bunch of hideous bumps on the wall (like 12 good ones, all his handiwork). It looked like S**T.

So I am pissed off, because now I have to scrape the homeowner speed bumps off the wall, and re prep it to fix it. 

I comment to him, "That is the result when you put the mud on too thick."

He says nothing.

Then I spot the boogers on the part of the wall that he rolled. 

_The day before, he came in the house with a brand new roller, and dipped it in the bucket. I knew he didn't tape the roller, because the tape was sitting right next to me..._

I say: "Did you tape that roller?" 

He says: "Naa, I mositened the roller, and wiped it off. There won't be any lint." 

_WTF are you talking about, I think to myself..._

I say, "Ok dude, you better watch out for boogers." "Make sure there are NO boogers on the wall."


So I am about to touch the razor-scraper to the wall, and my employee lets out a big sigh.... You know, that irritated sounding sigh.

I start scraping his "work" off, and he is helping. Then I get to the spot with the boogers.

I say: "See man, that's what happens when you don't tape the roller."

I then scrape them off with the razor, very pissed.

He says nothing.

Then, we are mudding the wall. He is on the right, working left, and me vice-versa.

We meet at about the middle, I look over, and here is this guy putting the mud on at least 1/4" thick off the wall, over concave dips in the wall.

Now I say "DUDE, you are putting that stuff on way too thick again!" Then I scrape what I just watched him mud, with my taping knife, looking pissed off.

He says nothing, and lets out a big sigh. Then he goes to the other wall he F***** up, and starts working over there.

I am just thinking to myself, "here we are, fixing this **** up, and he wants to repeat it again!"

He just will not listen, he thinks he knows his stuff. He always wants to debate with me about how to do things. I can not begin to describe how irritating this is.

I laid into him the other day, and he argued with me.

I just don't understand why he can't just shut his mouth, and do what I tell him, the way I tell him to do it. He gets paid by the hour, what does he care. Why does he even care how it is done? It's my job, my customer, my name, my license. 

I am a passive person. It is very hard for me to yell at someone and put my foot down. I have never been a supervisor before. 

If anyone actually read this all the way through, thank you. 

Any advice on employee management?

I think you all know, this guy is not going to be working for me anymore. I have solved the problem. 

I just want to avoid this problem in the future.

I think it is a combination of my poor management skills, and this guy being someone who just can't do as he's told. 

Do I need to just watch everyone like a hawk, every minute? I was working on other things, while he prepped/sanded/etc. I thought he could patch without screwing it up. 

I didn't even tell him to get the roller when he didn't use tape to get the lint off. He just stops cutting in, gets the roller, and starts painting the wall. I had to go over EVERYTHING he rolled, because he didn't get coverage. It was bleeding through everywhere.

And he blew out the brand-new roller cover, by smashing every last drop of paint out of it. It left trails on both ends when he was done with it. I threw it in the garbage.

I am so passive, but I should have bitched the guy out. I needed to put my foot down. Hindsight is 20/20.

Sorry for the big rant. I just need to vent a bit to an educated audience. 

All the stuff I said is my opinion (painting methods, patching, etc.), and I don't know everything. Take it with a grain of salt. I am not saying I am right. I am saying I know how I want things done.

Peace.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

After this went on, you should have told him to mix up one more large bucket of mud.

Then throw his sorry butt through the wall, patch, prep, and paint.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Your company .....your way.

You gave him a chance to show you his "skills" or lack of. You sound like you were being reasonable.

But you can't let him walk over you. You do need to tell him your way or the highway. I do not run a business anymore so I have a boss. I tell him my thoughts and he likes them or he doesn't. In the end I do want he wants. If I was so pissed he was not doing things the way I would do them then I would leave.

Also I don't know how old you are but this business is hard on the young bosses. I was a foremen at the age of 19 and the older people around (40 years and up) always talked and treated me like a punk kid. I got that treatment alot till around 30. Point is that he may not like taking orders from someone your age and you as a person has nothing to do with it.

Good luck!!


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> After this went on, you should have told him to mix up one more large bucket of mud.
> 
> Then throw his sorry butt through the wall, patch, prep, and paint.


LOL!:thumbsup:

Good stuff...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Warren said:


> After this went on, you should have told him to mix up one more large bucket of mud.
> 
> Then throw his sorry butt through the wall, patch, prep, and paint.


:laughing:Butt joint:laughing:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Your company .....your way.
> 
> You gave him a chance to show you his "skills" or lack of. You sound like you were being reasonable.
> 
> ...


I just turned 34.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> How old is he?


early 50's.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Age thing is what it sounds like to me.

Might be able to teach the dog new tricks but the dog only listens to the master and he does not view you as such. 

This is just a guess. In his mind he probably thinks "What could this youngster possibly teach me."


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

If I were to hire someone 50 years old I would figure on them either having skills or they are only labor. By the time you get to 50 you've either got it or ya don't.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I agree. He thinks he knows way more than me. 

This may be true. But the role is still the same. He is an employee, and I am (was) his boss. 

I never said anything to him about this really.

I just politely (maybe not so polite sometimes) did things my way, if he argued. I just did it myself, and he followed suit. He would also be noticibly irritated when I wouldn't do it "his way".

I should have said something like:

_"I don't think you understand the situation we have here. You see, I pay you $XX/hour to be my helper. I don't need your advice, I don't need your input, I don't need your opinion, nor do I care what way you like to do things. These are my jobs. I will do things MY way. If I want your advice, I will ask for it. If you can't deal with that, there's the door."_

Perhaps if I had said this when I was starting to realize there was a problem, things would have gone better. 

Oh well.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Good help truly is a PITA to find. 

Remember, the more time you waste on the crappy help the longer you'll be waiting before you hire the good help.

I've had a bunch of helpers over the years and so many of them were just nuts.. Out of all of them there were just a few that were great.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

That reminds me of the old days. I've hired and fired more guys than I can remember, but they all heard the same thing on their first day on my job.

"You only need to understand a few simple things to keep your job.
1. I'm a d!&k
2. You're a d!&k
3. Every man on the crew is a d!&k
4. This d!&k signs your check
5. Listen to the d!&k that signs your check."


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WildWill said:


> so many of them were just nuts...


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good clip. That's a really funny movie.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

loneframer said:


> That reminds me of the old days. I've hired and fired more guys than I can remember, but they all heard the same thing on their first day on my job.
> 
> "You only need to understand a few simple things to keep your job.
> 1. I'm a d!&k
> ...


Or a$$holes!


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Man I haven't seen that movie in a long time...

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

You need to have a conversation with this guy and tell him how you want things done. Tell him you want things done in a quality and efficient manner done the first time without having to redo work. If he can comply, great he has a job. If not, he can find another job. 

If I were you, I would start looking for someone else.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

As the boss/employer. You have a responsibility to your customers to supervise your employee/employees. An when they don't accept your supervision. Your responsibility is to remove that employee from that job site, and sometimes from your employment.

When an employee continually goes back to doing things the way he wants. Its time to make him a free agent again, and release him.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Beanfacekilla said:


> I agree. He thinks he knows way more than me.
> 
> This may be true. But the role is still the same. He is an employee, and I am (was) his boss.
> 
> ...


:no::no:
With that approach you'll be working alone for a looooooooooong time!


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

thomasjmarino said:


> You should never talk to someone like that at all.
> You need to learn the art of verbalization.
> Like I said, start reading.
> And think before you write.


I feel I have to explain a bit more. Perhaps you didn't actually read every word of my posts. 

I never said that stuff you quoted me saying to the guy. I merely said something like "perhaps this is what I should have said."

I didn't even say much to the guy. I never said anything like "my way or the highway, etc."

I have never talked to anyone like that. 

And why do I need to think before I write? Explain this to me.

Are my thoughts upsetting or offensive? 

I have read plenty, and I continue to read daily. 

I posted this on the forum because it is something I wanted a bit of advice about. Many of my friends tell me I need to be more of a jerk, that I need to put my foot down.

However, that being said...

The guy will not be working with me anymore.

He is paid in full.

I never degraded the guy or talked down to him. It was actually the opposite. When I refused to do it "his way" he made rude remarks insinuating I have no idea what I am talking about. He would let out these irritated sounding sighs at least a few times a day. He is very stubborn, and would not listen. And he loved to argue every aspect of every thing I told him to do.

I have found what I hope to be a much better replacement employee.

Peace.


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

*not*

I don't agree you have to come on like gangbusters. You said: _"I don't think you understand the situation we have here. You see, I pay you $XX/hour to be my helper. I don't need your advice, I don't need your input, I don't need your opinion, nor do I care what way you like to do things. These are my jobs. I will do things MY way. If I want your advice, I will ask for it. If you can't deal with that, there's the door."_
I know you didn't speak those words but proposed they might be a good way to start with an employee. While I agree you have to show who's boss and who's employee, you don't need to be antagonistic right from the start. Try the guy out. Try a few times to instruct. Then if no joy, get more direct, as in the quote. I think if you antagonize the guy right off, it'll take you a long time to get him to the point he wants to come to work and do a good job.
If he knows nothing, and told you he knew everything, he goes right away. Can't stand lying.
Jim


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

jimmys said:


> I don't agree you have to come on like gangbusters. You said: _"I don't think you understand the situation we have here. You see, I pay you $XX/hour to be my helper. I don't need your advice, I don't need your input, I don't need your opinion, nor do I care what way you like to do things. These are my jobs. I will do things MY way. If I want your advice, I will ask for it. If you can't deal with that, there's the door."_
> I know you didn't speak those words but proposed they might be a good way to start with an employee. While I agree you have to show who's boss and who's employee, you don't need to be antagonistic right from the start. Try the guy out. Try a few times to instruct. Then if no joy, get more direct, as in the quote. I think if you antagonize the guy right off, it'll take you a long time to get him to the point he wants to come to work and do a good job.
> If he knows nothing, and told you he knew everything, he goes right away. Can't stand lying.
> Jim


This is a good point. 

What I meant, was at the first sign of trouble with this guy, I should have said something like this. He would argue with me daily, about how to do things.

I am not going to say that to any new employee. I know those words are rude and all that. I never said they were a good way to start with an employee. I just meant, that when this guy was giving me crap all the time, perhaps I should have chewed him out (saying something like the proposed rude comments). I have no intention of ever saying that stuff to anyone. That was just for my ex employee. The guy was grouchy, stubborn, and just couldn't follow orders. It is almost like he thought we were business partners. 

This is how I would ask him to do something:

"Hey could you cut me 3 pieces of 2x4 at 30 3/4", and two pieces of 2x4 at 35"?" 

he would say something like "What do you need to do that for?" Then he proceeded to show me his idea. "We could just do this." 

I would say "Yeah that's a good idea, but lets just build a mini stud wall, and screw it in right there"

Then he would argue a little more about how his way was easier.

Then I head outside, and start cutting the wood myself, then he follows (not without uttering a big sigh from his irritation with me).

This was a real situation, when I was trying to box in an area for the backside of some floor cabinets, to allow for a finished panel on the backside. I just needed to build a structure to mount the finished board to. 

This guy ripped some 2x4's in half (made them 2x2's), and wanted to build it in place. His idea was stupid and would have taken twice as long, with way more cutting. 

However, I was polite about it, and just insisted we do it my way. 10 minutes later, we were fastening my mini wall to the floor and wall, and it was done 

More times than not, he would argue just like that about every little thing I told him to do.

However, I did not say any of that nonsense I typed earlier to the guy. Most of the time I asked him to do things, I said please. I am polite in real life, to spite how I may project myself on this forum. 

The guy is a total PITA. Huge chip on his shoulder.

When I was getting super mad at this guy a few times, I thought of saying something like the quote from earlier. I would then talk myself out of it. I was thinking he would be mad all day, and his work would be terrible. or, he may just quit. So I held my tongue. I was trying to keep him in a good frame of mind, so he would work efficiently. I thought if I chewed him out really bad, it would do nothing but cause more problems. 

Jimmys: Your post is pretty much exactly how I feel. I agree with it 100%. I would never start out with someone like that. 

Peace.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

My grandma used a saying on me once that straightened me out on a few things. I was doing to her the same crap that employee was doing to you.

She asked for something which I questioned, her reply was as follows.

"I know it sounds like I was asking for something there but in truth....I'm not really asking."

I have found this helpful on the job with guys as well. I tell them in a nice way that I am going to tell them to get me things and do things and I am doing away with the pleasantries. The please and thank yous would just wear me out. 

Don't listen to your friends about being a jerk, you just need to find a balance in being firm. Oh, and they do have courses for this sort of thing too, could be super helpful if you ever have the time.

I went through the same sort of deal at one point too.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

As a supervisor I demand a team effort.
If you have a better way to accomplish the objective then go for it but if it fails it isn't going to happen again.

As a leader you done your part by allowing this cat to do things his way. 
Problem is he failed.
His part now is to re adjust his thinking to benefit the team.
If he refuses or cannot then he should move on.

I don't care how people get the job done as long as it's done on time and without any re work.
If you screw something up and I try and educate you and you sigh or act like I'm wasting your time then roll up, find another job.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would probably deduct the hours of fixing his **** up from his cheque. You can explain politely once how it is done.

If guy is wasting your mud and time thinking he is great architect,you need to teach him a lesson.

Just give him fair warning that if he continues doing it wrong even though you explain him he will have less hours on cheque.

No hard feelings, can't complain.

Guy at his age will probably quit willingfully rather than admit he is wrong and swallow the payroll loss.

Saves you the head ache.

I have similar situation with one of my gf's relatives who can't get over losing 100k job and having to bust his a** for me now.
So he thinks his way is always better.

Needless to say that I told him he knows where exit is at.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> I would probably deduct the hours of fixing his **** up from his cheque. You can explain politely once how it is done.


Illegal.

Back to topic. I used to have this same situation. Being only 25, I only have two employees younger than me. Two are in there mid 30's and the other two are late 20's.

They used to be disrespectful among other things (I even posted about it). All this changed on a day where I snapped. I made it quite clear to everyone that they are all replaceable although they don't think they are. That they are free at anytime to get a job anywhere else and there will be no hard feelings. I sent the foreman home that day without pay for being condescending towards me. I offered anyone that wanted to follow to do the same.

He got his written warning and since then the guys have straightened up and everyone has been getting along really well. They now realize all I do when I didn't line up work for a Monday for any of them and was late on their checks.

I am passive like you, just don't let it boil over.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Illegal.
> 
> .


Lets start from that I would not put myself in position of explaining my guys how to do stuff.

But if I had a case like this one,I doubt he would ever be on actual payroll.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Thanx guys for all the great posts! 

I really appreciate the advice.

The guy is gone now, but it is still worthwhile to talk about the situation (IMO), so I do not repeat the experience.

Peace.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah supervising people can be a pain, stressfull with some individuals. I have some but not a lot of experience at it, still learning.

I think though that you can put someone like that in their place without a lot of drama, you can be direct without having a blowup.

I wouldn't tell him I don't value his opinions, advice etc.

I would tell him this when watching him doing a task some hack way:

" This is the way we do this on our jobs, and I need you to do it this way as well, thanks"

When seeing him not change his habits
"OK I've already shown you how I expect this to be done, this is why...if you can't do it this way then best you move onto something else"

or after a couple times of that stuff

"OK you aren't doing this the way I showed you, if you can't do it that way then unfortunately this isn't going to work out"

and pull him aside later and have a discussion, let him know that you are the one running the job, and expect things to be done your way. Tell him if he has some problem with that, no hard feelings to part ways.

If the attitude doesn't change real fast, then it's time for the next one.

I think for an older guy like that (i'm 30 myself) you want someone who is really good and be willing to compensate them for it, or better to go with a younger kid, who probably isn't going to be a know it all.

I've known a few guys like that, can't stay at any big crew for any length of time, can't get along with guys doing small reno's, and they typically don't get along well with HO's as well, sloppy work, late, etc. Guy probably wasn't a good fit to begin with.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Whenever I am dealing with an experienced tradesman, I always begin my relationship with the guy by using my proverbial "acid test" to determine if the guy will be able to work with me.

I talk about how we do a lot of "cart before the horse" stuff which eventually leads to doing double work. I explain that I sometimes paint my walls before I prep them if I am doing renovation or remodeling work. And sometimes we'll even lay the carpeting before the walls are built.

Even though this isn't a common situation, sometimes I have to give the HO a little song and dance to make them feel comfortable with what I am doing even if it's bass-ackwards sometimes.

And based on how the potential employee responds determines whether or not I am going to have a problem with this guy being able to take instruction vs. trying to give it. 

And then if it turns out that this guy passes my test and still turns out to be a headache to work with, I simply tell him that this is where it has to end right now.. not because he is a bad worker but because not everyone can work with difficult client in a challenging situation. Possibly we can try again on the next project.


----------



## vpremodel (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting comments on this thread, I've ran into a few issues as well...not relating to the quality of work but just following easy policies... The thing is we will remind them about the policies and their performance, but then a few days later its like nothing ever happened, and its just a vicious cycle from there...

Some of the things they do are extra smoke breaks (I only have 1 non-smoker out of 4 guys), long lunches which then leads to them staying late... even with all this they get the work done beautifully... they get non-paid lunches so that's on their dime but smoke breaks interrupt the work flow and rhythm... 

So they will listen but that only lasts a few days... so in searching for options this is what I have come up with because they guys truly do great work and they've been around since the begining....

So I've condensed the employee handbook into 1 page of the most important rules (specifically the ones they are breaking), printed in big font and will have them all sign it. I've also got a section in there about disciplinary action (1st offense verbal warning, 2nd written warning, 3rd a day suspension, 4th possible termination).

I don't interact with the employees directly, I'm more on the business side running the office and my partner is in charge of everything field related. He's tough on the guys at times but other times he likes to joke around with them sometimes too much in my opinion. Either way we've talked about being more stern with them, so maybe if we can hold them accountable to something they will behave better? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Im lucky i geuss... I have an excellent employee... shows up on time, never late, has missed 2 days in the past year soley due to snow. hard worker... gets along with everyone... And, I can even bounce ideas off him, and we come up with interesting ways to do things... Has no problems working late, working week ends, holidays... Though he is required (by me) to take Veterans Day off... 

Hes been absolutely great. I couldnt ask for a better employee. We work very well together, and we work off each others energy to get thruogh those dragging ass days... and we both understand there are things I am good at and he isnt, and things, hes good at and im not... and we work with it. He has taught me alot, and I have taught him alot...He is definitely, one guy, I want to keep around forever!


----------



## bigdifficultme (Feb 28, 2006)

What I do is, first day on the job and before the belt goes on I tell the new guy. Iam never to old to learn and I like to learn new ways of doing things. However the success or failure of the job is my responsibility. What I ask of you may not make sence now but there is a reason why I want it done the way I ask for. If you see me mess up, tell me. If your way is stronger and faster, explain then prove it. Ultimately the decision is mine and take no offence if we do it my way.

In reguards to talking to the HO. Everyone is told ANY questions asked about the job are to be answered by me no one else. I also tell the HO that no one else has studied the plans like me and none of the other guys have a copy of the contract. So all questions they may have can not be accurately answered buy the crew, only buy me.

Crew members start with my respect and its up to them to keep it.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

vpremodel said:


> Interesting comments on this thread, I've ran into a few issues as well...not relating to the quality of work but just following easy policies... The thing is we will remind them about the policies and their performance, but then a few days later its like nothing ever happened, and its just a vicious cycle from there...
> 
> Some of the things they do are extra smoke breaks (I only have 1 non-smoker out of 4 guys), long lunches which then leads to them staying late... even with all this they get the work done beautifully... they get non-paid lunches so that's on their dime but smoke breaks interrupt the work flow and rhythm...
> 
> ...


I don't really know what to say about this.

I will try to give my $0.02 anyways.

If they work well and produce quality, cut them some slack. However, don't let them get carried away. Make sure they know it's a business, and must be run as such.

I am a smoker, but smoke breaks are irritating sometimes. They do screw up the day somewhat. 

Remodeling (what I do) is very frustrating, and stressful. Sometimes I have to go smoke just to get a handle on my stress. 

It helps me sometimes to gather my thoughts, and proceed in the right direction.

Good help is hard to find. But, don't let employees take advantage of you.

Peace.


----------



## vpremodel (Aug 17, 2011)

I think thats part of the issue... How much slack do we cut?

I guess its our job to just keep reminding them and treat every day accordingly... But its nice to have some ground rules too

We decided to take the easy going route and just had a talk with them instead of doing the whole paperwork thing, they understand our position and agreed to work with us as a team.. so far so good...


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Since I'm the boss/owner it's my way or the highway. I do like to give people a chance, but multiple chances cost $$$, and I'm in this for $$$ and not charity. I lost too much money over being too nice so I just don't give a F anymore- if the dude can't follow instructions after a few chances, they can pack their stuff and GTFO. 

Don't get me wrong, I believe in maintaining a positive attitude, and I encourage communication from the employees. I also make the maximum effort to lead them, as opposed to managing them. But at a certain point I almost inevitably have to make it clear that my jobsite is not a democracy. Do it my way or GTFO, you know. Some of the guys 10~15 yrs older than me have pulled that kind of BS like you described, and then act all shocked when I chew their a$$, throw a little hissyfit like a little b***hes and curse me on the way out the door. I don't lose sleep over it at night. Particularly since it's my hard-earned $$$ paying their wages.


----------



## Veysal (Feb 23, 2011)

Its sounds like you should have had a brief meeting before you gave him another chance to f up. I would have meeting with my employees before any job to review the process we will go through. And you definitly shouldnt be so passive when its your reputation on the line. My dad works with me and its the same story all too often. I never let him or anyone else do it their way if i know better. I wont have a reason to yell at anyone if stuff goes wrong


----------



## Austin B. (Oct 6, 2010)

This is an interesting thread. I would say that you knew how you wanted the job done and you hired someone to help you fulfill the work. As a leader it is wise to listen, but more than not, those that are contrary are simply contrary... you don't need that angst. I'd either reassign him to another team if you think he has value, or let him go.

I'd also say that there should be some type of feedback model. Your employees should have a place to lay there grievances and build their argument (not on a job site). There are a number of methods... a concern box... even digital apps that let clients/workers give anonymous complaints/concerns so that the business can grow and nobody feels the bad guy.


----------



## vpremodel (Aug 17, 2011)

I think at the end of the day its all about communication, when we were having problems with our guys not following policy we ended up setting up a meeting with everyone and we talked. We weren't shootin the ****, we had a serious conversation about what our policies are and what we expect from everyone. They gave us their input, either we expanded on it or we told them thanks for the idea but this is how we want it. At the end of the day they all showed respect, we all shook hands and called it a day. Ever since they have been following policies (at least when the foreman is there). 

There should never be any yelling necessary to get your point accross, as a matter of fact I'd be scared to have somebody on my staff who I just got done chewing out. I know when I was an employee and if my boss ever tried that to me I would do something back to him, maybe not right away but I would need my revenge. So last thing I need is an angry employee that ****s off one of my projects. We are all human beings and we all have the right to be treated as such. If an employee isn't being responsive to civil talk, thats what the door is for.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Good thread. 

I'm just breaking in a new guy. He's young, he's worked out pretty well, but his drywall / cleanup skills aren't quite what I was expecting.

Each time I've actually showed him how to do it right. I state very clearly, "This is what I expect when you drywall/cleanup" It's good - so far he's taken it fairly well.

A couple of times I will ask him to do something like this: "I'd like to mix 45 in with regular mud to help it go off a little faster" ... I had to say this twice before I directly asked him, "why didnt you add 45 like I asked you twice before?" He added it from that point on.

So far so good. I think being direct, expressing your expectations and keeping the emotion out of it is important. 

Glad you fired the guy too. He sounded like trouble from the first post.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just because he is 50 doesn't make him know a lot or be good at what he does.
I set up an outdoor subpanel one time for some heat pumps. Had breakers and wire all set up in sealtight for each unit. I think all 3 units had a max amperage of 15 or so. I ran 12ga wire for each unit. 
AC guy shows up and tells the builder its the wrong wire, builder freaks out and calls my boss, my boss freaks out and calls me. I had to go over there and the AC guy is some old bastard that tells me "I've been doing ac work for 30 years and aint never seen no 12 gauge wire run to a unit" By now I'm pissed and say "Look here old man, If you've been doing this **** for 30 years you should know how to read the nameplate on the unit" 
Explained to him like a 1st grade teacher to a kid how to read the nameplate. He wasnt happy but I feel like I made my point.


----------

